# Nissan murano code p1614



## Edwin Njara (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi..who can help me what to do on Nissan murano with code p1614?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The P1614 fault code is set because there's a problem with the Nissan Anti-Theft System. Typically this code is triggered because a damaged or unregistered key FOB was used in an attempt to start the engine. It signifies that the IMMU (immobilizer control unit) cannot read the key ID signal. In other instances, it means something more severe is wrong with the immobilizer or ECM itself. Check the fuse; if that's OK, then try a new battery in the FOB. If the FOB is defective, you'll have to buy a new one and get it registered by a lock smith or a Nissan dealer.


----------

